# Digging abroad



## Esioul (Jun 27, 2004)

I'm spending the spring/summer of next year digging, well, that's the intention anyway. I've just found some stuff on digging abroad. What do people think of it? Ideally I'd like to go to Israel, although everyone keeps telling me this isn't safe. I've been before and survived anyway, although we did see the hotel we stayed in a few months later on the tv, or rather, the bits of rubble on a bomb site that was left of it. Anyway, what do you people think? Exciting and worthwhile or a bit dangerous?

http://www.britarch.ac.uk/archabroad/


----------



## Hypes (Jun 28, 2004)

When you last visited, the region wasn't inflamed by the Coalition invasion of Iraq. It's not pretty at all down there now - random strikes against any targets of opportunity.


----------



## Lacedaemonian (Jun 28, 2004)

I don't know, some people _dig_ that kind of excitement.  I am going to bed now on account of the poorness of that joke.  May I find redemption there.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jun 28, 2004)

I'm sure you'd be fine - I know a lot of people whio have been, during this and prior intifadas. Just don't ride on buses, hang out at army checkpoints, or walk anywhere near the visual range of f*cked up IDF troops.


----------



## Esioul (Jun 28, 2004)

Yeah.... I'm keeping out of buses, the west bank and Gaza. There's a dig at a Byzantine church in Gallillee, and it seems pretty safe up there. Well, I did have to get out of a coach and be sick in the middle of a field full of signs saying 'danger, land mines', but nothing happened. 

Heh, Peter, I love archaeological jokes. I made a forum for my arch friends, and I said something about sites, as it was a website but we're archs so naurally we think of arch sites.. hehe I'm being silly, that wasn't really a joke at all. 

Yeah, Andreas, we went shortly before the whole Ariel Sharon business, and things were safe then.


----------

